# Typical discount for Longines AD



## AbsoluteMustard

Is this a legitimate question to ask?

What is the typical discount you have received for your Longines?


----------



## iaymnu

Just bought a hydroconquest with a 25% discount in nyc AD. 
First time purchase also. :-!



AbsoluteMustard said:


> Is this a legitimate question to ask?
> 
> What is the typical discount you have received for your Longines?


----------



## pab805

Try calling the forum sponsor. Im pretty sure they'll be bale to give you a hell of a deal.


----------



## gettocard

0% at my lousy AD. He's a miserable guy. My legend diver has been a present from my wife and I konw she paid full retail for it....:rodekaart:rodekaart:rodekaart<|<|<|


----------



## peakxv

AbsoluteMustard said:


> Is this a legitimate question to ask?
> 
> What is the typical discount you have received for your Longines?


 45 percent off torneau orlando yesterday on flagship vhp perpetual with strap.


----------



## BaCaitlin

peakxv said:


> 45 percent off torneau orlando yesterday on flagship vhp perpetual with strap.


wow! 45% off at a tourneau? is that just at the orlando store or at any store? I'm going to be in the Dallas area next week and would stop by a tourneau if I can get that kind of pricing on a Longines.


----------



## Watchbreath

I won't be holding my breath too long for that.


BaCaitlin said:


> wow! 45% off at a tourneau? is that just at the orlando store or at any store? I'm going to be in the Dallas area next week and would stop by a tourneau if I can get that kind of pricing on a Longines.


----------



## Watchbreath

Was it pre-owned?


peakxv said:


> 45 percent off torneau orlando yesterday on flagship vhp perpetual with strap.


----------



## Eeeb

The watch went out of production about 6 years ago. Being in Torneau's inventory for 6 years is an ongoing expense they can avoid by giving a substantial discount. They evidently did.


----------



## peakxv

BaCaitlin said:


> wow! 45% off at a tourneau? is that just at the orlando store or at any store? I'm going to be in the Dallas area next week and would stop by a tourneau if I can get that kind of pricing on a Longines.


 they were having a memorial day weekend sale


----------



## peakxv

Watchbreath said:


> Was it pre-owned?


 NEW IN BOX w/papers and longines 2 yr intl warranty


----------



## Watchbreath

A watch like that is 'red-taged' and sent to an outlet store.


Eeeb said:


> The watch went out of production about 6 years ago. Being in Torneau's inventory for 6 years is an ongoing expense they can avoid by giving a substantial discount. They evidently did.


----------



## peakxv

Eeeb said:


> The watch went out of production about 6 years ago. Being in Torneau's inventory for 6 years is an ongoing expense they can avoid by giving a substantial discount. They evidently did.


 i couldnt believe my eyes. this watch is on the list of many high end quartz collectors. released in 2002 discontinued sometime in 2006.


----------



## peakxv

Watchbreath said:


> A watch like that is 'red-taged' and sent to an outlet store.


 what exactly do you mean by " a watch like that"? and please explain the term ""red tagged".


----------



## peakxv

BaCaitlin said:


> wow! 45% off at a tourneau? is that just at the orlando store or at any store? I'm going to be in the Dallas area next week and would stop by a tourneau if I can get that kind of pricing on a Longines.


 go check out prices. tourneau is authorized longines dealer where you can get 30-40 percent off msrp., almost bought tag monaco offered at 40 percent off. that watch is not dicontinued.


----------



## robphelan

i wish tourneau had an online inventory


----------



## BaCaitlin

peakxv said:


> go check out prices. tourneau is authorized longines dealer where you can get 30-40 percent off msrp., almost bought tag monaco offered at 40 percent off. that watch is not dicontinued.


At all Tourneau of just the one that you went to?


----------



## Watchbreath

A watch line or watch that the store no longer is an AD for or out of production. A good example, Eberhard, carried for a short while, but it 'died on the vine', 'red-taged' and shiped out. Before the outlet stores, they were reclassified and sold as pre-owned. An in-house version of the
Grey Market. Another example, MLC Prontos when it went to a larger case
size.


peakxv said:


> what exactly do you mean by " a watch like that"? and please explain the term ""red tagged".


----------



## peakxv

Watchbreath said:


> A watch line or watch that the store no longer is an AD for or out of production. A good example, Eberhard, carried for a short while, but it 'died on the vine', 'red-taged' and shiped out. Before the outlet stores, they were reclassified and sold as pre-owned. An in-house version of the
> Grey Market. Another example, MLC Prontos when it went to a larger case
> size.


please correct me if im wrong. I bought a new dicontinued longines model from an authorized agent backed by the mfg's 2 yr intl warranty. are you suggesting this watch is inferior or less authentic than any current longines line I may buy today from any AD?


----------



## Watchbreath

No.


peakxv said:


> please correct me if im wrong. I bought a new dicontinued longines model from an authorized agent backed by the mfg's 2 yr intl warranty. are you suggesting this watch is inferior or less authentic than any current longines line I may buy today from any AD?


----------



## Biggie_Robs

robphelan said:


> i wish tourneau had an online inventory


Indeed! :roll:


----------



## rsupreme

Good question. Interested to hear as well. Looking for an L.8.113.4.87.6 for my wife and would like to get it at a reasonable price. I got 20% at one AD very easily, so I guess something like 25% or maybe even 30%?


----------



## Kananta1

*I do not like you can buy good watches with discount. Is usually the beginning of the end. And do not like to see a good watch at a normal supermarket. This is a prejudice for the brand and a disappointment for the other buyers who have paid the full price. This is the reason why I no longer buy Oris. Just bought the new Lindenbergh Longines. If Longines also going to start................................I stop. And start a Revolution* ;-)


----------



## AbsoluteMustard

Kananta1 said:


> *I do not like you can buy good watches with discount. Is usually the beginning of the end. And do not like to see a good watch at a normal supermarket. This is a prejudice for the brand and a disappointment for the other buyers who have paid the full price. This is the reason why I no longer buy Oris. Just bought the new Lindenbergh Longines. If Longines also going to start................................I stop. And start a Revolution* ;-)


Wow, I dont know where to start with this :roll:


----------



## Kananta1

AbsoluteMustard said:


> Wow, I dont know where to start with this :roll:


Nobody wants to buy a watch for a lot of money. To see the same watch somewhere for 20/30% or more cheaper. This just does not fit in to a (good) brand.


----------



## mr00jimbo

I think what Kananta1 is saying, is that he thinks heavy discounts "cheapen" a brand. I know Rolex has been extremely protective over the discounts offered to consumers and in turn it has protected their level of prestige as well as their resale value. Some could think that if a watch could be had for such a seemingly generous discount, people will start to wonder what the true value of the brand is. 

I guess Invicta is a good example of this; their MSRPs are a joke. 

I'm on the fence about this. In order to get a good discount, you have to bargain like hell and a lot of places won't move past 25%. Don't forget the markup on the timepiece itself is quite substantial and both the AD and the manufacturer can afford it. 

As for my own Longines discount, I wanted a model at one store and their MSRP tag was covered by a white piece of paper. It MSRP'd for 1450 and they had it for like 1595 or whatever (Canadian pricing). When I asked why it was more, she said a Longines representative came and changed their prices. 

I can't see that happening, considering no other dealer I visited had done this. Either way, I got a handsome discount of about 34% off of the inflated MSRP, or 27% off the original MSRP.


----------



## TitanCi

Kananta1 said:


> Nobody wants to buy a watch for a lot of money. To see the same watch somewhere for 20/30% or more cheaper. This just does not fit in to a (good) brand.


Manufacturer's *suggested* retail price. It's suggested they sell at that price, but obviously... anyway, If discounts are allowed, then why not? It doesn't make a brand "cheap" or less prestigious. It's smart shopping. I have a feeling you're upset because you paid full price? :-s


----------



## AbsoluteMustard

mr00jimbo said:


> I think what Kananta1 is saying, is that he thinks heavy discounts "cheapen" a brand. I know Rolex has been extremely protective over the discounts offered to consumers and in turn it has protected their level of prestige as well as their resale value. Some could think that if a watch could be had for such a seemingly generous discount, people will start to wonder what the true value of the brand is.
> 
> I guess Invicta is a good example of this; their MSRPs are a joke.
> 
> I'm on the fence about this. In order to get a good discount, you have to bargain like hell and a lot of places won't move past 25%. Don't forget the markup on the timepiece itself is quite substantial and both the AD and the manufacturer can afford it.
> 
> As for my own Longines discount, I wanted a model at one store and their MSRP tag was covered by a white piece of paper. It MSRP'd for 1450 and they had it for like 1595 or whatever (Canadian pricing). When I asked why it was more, she said a Longines representative came and changed their prices.
> 
> I can't see that happening, considering no other dealer I visited had done this. Either way, I got a handsome discount of about 34% off of the inflated MSRP, or 27% off the original MSRP.


Invicta is a joke because their watches are rubbish, not for their prices


----------



## TitanCi

AbsoluteMustard said:


> Invicta is a joke because their watches are rubbish, not for their prices


+1 x 1,000,000. Invicta isn't even Swiss made (anymore). This is comparing glorious apples to spoiled oranges.


----------



## Biggie_Robs

TitanCi said:


> Manufacturer's *suggested* retail price. It's suggested they sell at that price, but obviously... anyway, If discounts are allowed, then why not? It doesn't make a brand "cheap" or less prestigious. It's smart shopping. I have a feeling you're upset because you paid full price? :-s


The fact that significant discounts are allowed makes the brand less prestigious. If the brand were more prestigious, then it wouldn't have to resort to allowing significant discounts.

I am a fan of the Longines brand, for the record.


----------



## AbsoluteMustard

Biggie_Robs said:


> The fact that significant discounts are allowed makes the brand less prestigious. If the brand were more prestigious, then it wouldn't have to resort to allowing significant discounts.
> 
> I am a fan of the Longines brand, for the record.


Discounts are a marketing ploy, not a degree of prestige


----------



## Biggie_Robs

AbsoluteMustard said:


> Discounts are a marketing ploy, not a degree of prestige


And yet the two can have a very close correlation, which was the point of my post.


----------



## Kananta1

AbsoluteMustard said:


> Discounts are a marketing ploy, not a degree of prestige


For me yes it is.
Look at Oris de discounts are ridiculous on internet.
I've Sold all my watches from Oris. Oris came even to the supermarket on the corner. That was my reason to sell my collection.


----------



## pab805

Discounts are neccesary in just about any consumer good. It allows retailers to price goods at a point where the market can bare. 

Online prices are often grey market so its not really fair to compare that discount to the one at an AD.

I recently was picking up my longines from service and while discussing a possible new additions price with the sales guy, instead of discounting he started throwing in extras like a different color band, a free service, etc.


----------



## Watchbreath

Sometimes you can get a free watchwinder.


pab805 said:


> Discounts are neccesary in just about any consumer good. It allows retailers to price goods at a point where the market can bare.
> 
> Online prices are often grey market so its not really fair to compare that discount to the one at an AD.
> 
> I recently was picking up my longines from service and while discussing a possible new additions price with the sales guy, instead of discounting he started throwing in extras like a different color band, a free service, etc.


----------



## blackcourse53

Bump. I've tried many AD's and the largest discount I found was right at 25%. Does anyone know an AD that would be willing to go lower as I've heard the possibility of discounts up to 30 or even 35%. Being a broke college student looking for my first watch, the extra 5 to 10% off would be very helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Watchbreath

..


blackcourse53 said:


> Bump. I've tried many AD's and the largest discount I found was right at 25%. Does anyone know an AD that would be willing to go lower as I've heard the possibility of discounts up to 30 or even 35%. Being a broke college student looking for my first watch, the extra 5 to 10% off would be very helpful. Thanks.


----------



## dkouzou

Kananta1 said:


> I've Sold all my watches from Oris. Oris came even to the supermarket on the corner. That was my reason to sell my collection.


That's one hell of a supermarket!... Where? ...Next to the meat, fresh produce, deli, etc?


----------



## b2s

back to OP original Q, another vote on our forum sponsor. I got my LLD no date for the best discount I could find from any other ads.


----------



## mr_raider

I got hy Hydroconquest at 30% off, and 25% of a Dolce Vita without even trying to negotiate.


----------



## Token_WUS

I tried the San Jose Tourneau, and the salesman wouldn't even entertain the idea of a discount.


----------



## Watchbreath

If he's still there, the one to talk to is Minh.


Token_WUS said:


> I tried the San Jose Tourneau, and the salesman wouldn't even entertain the idea of a discount.


----------



## AustinXavier

I'm looking for a Romans conquest (l3.279.4.76.6) does any one have an ad I can speak with in the NY/DC area?


----------

